# Float tube weight capacity



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

So I'm getting in to float tubing. I have the waders, but still need to get the flippers. I still haven't picked up a float tube yet. I'm just wondering how much can you rely on the weight capasity rating on them? I'm looking at one thats rated at 350LBS, but like one thats rated at 250LBS. I weigh 280 LBS. I'm getting the feeling I should just get the 350LBS one.

250LBS http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

350LBS http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, just be safe and go with more rating than you weigh. No sense in pushing it and blowing out a seam or overstressing the bladder.... that'd put an ugly capper on your day I'm sure.

One of the big tubers in this state uses a Super Fat Cat or actually, used to. I think he's upgraded since then but he's a bigger dude as well and that Super Fat Cat supported him just fine... he caught hundreds of fish out of it as well and used it in windy, calm, slight ripple days with no issues. Also, speaking from experience, the Outcast tube folks are EXCELLENT in customer service so that, plus Cabelas customer service is a no lose situation for you.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Yeah, just be safe and go with more rating than you weigh. No sense in pushing it and blowing out a seam or overstressing the bladder.... that'd put an ugly capper on your day I'm sure.
> 
> One of the big tubers in this state uses a Super Fat Cat or actually, used to. I think he's upgraded since then but he's a bigger dude as well and that Super Fat Cat supported him just fine... he caught hundreds of fish out of it as well and used it in windy, calm, slight ripple days with no issues. Also, speaking from experience, the Outcast tube folks are EXCELLENT in customer service so that, plus Cabelas customer service is a no lose situation for you.


Thats what I was thinking just play it safe. I would love to get the Super Fat Cat but it's out of my price range. I'll probable get the Classic Accessories tube.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure what your price range is but just the other day I was in Costco and they had a super good deal on a pontoon, its just like the one I have but a little more pocket space, and its rated to 400 lbs. I weigh the same as you and put a motor on mine and have been just fine. Just another thing to complicate your decision. but either way you go, nothing beats being out in a tube.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Jackalope,
I would strongly recommend you look at the Fat Cat. (Not the Super Fat Cat) Instead of an inflatable seat, it has a foam one. (I like this as it won't sustain punctures.) It is rated at 300 lbs, just like the SFC. It has far more room than the FC4. The FC4 and possibly the other one will be a bit of a snug fit for you at 280lbs. This is what I have and I love it. If you shop online, you can get one for $300.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

If you want to see a variety of whats available and prices, check out bizmart.com.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry Jackalope. I sent you to the wrong place. Google pontoon float tubes and it will take you to the right place. There are many to choose from


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully this isn't against the rules but if you want a concentrated amount of info that is a pretty comprehensive review of every tube (or a whole lot of them anyway) here is a link to another site with the info.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Hopefully this isn't against the rules


Unbelievable....just unbelievable... :roll:

Heck....I don't know if it's against the rules or not...but it sure is a good link, it's endless !!


----------

